# Painted Fire Red needs a home



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I am working out of town for four months this summer. My family will be able to take care of my 33g community tank. But I don't think they will be able to handle my 10g Painted Fire Red shrimps tank.><!
My Painted Fire Red Shrimp recently gave birth to tons of tinny shrimples too!! I'm sure gona really miss them!

I'm think of removing all the adult painted fire red from the 10g. Leave all the babys in the tank. Get my brother to do 10% water change once a month and feed them twice a week. Any advice on this plan? Are they gona do well? since there may be 30 or more of those shrimplets?

Thanks for those who's offered to baby sit my adult shrimps while I'm away! (I realized that I can't edit the thread title~ lol)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Name a price, this needs to be in the classifieds section, I'm sure you'll get a sale.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm absolutely sure that you can sell your shrimp, but I'd be happy to look after your shrimp at my place and then give them back. No problem at all. I'm babysitting somebody else's shrimp right now and they seem to be surviving happily. It's very easy to look after shrimp. Right now, I have cherries, blue pearls, Sunkist orange, and I think one or two painted fire reds -- in different tanks.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you my interesting offer


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Got multiple offers!! Thanks everyone!! You guys are great! I guess I'll change the Thread to : Advice one leaving shrimplet in my tank?? over the 4 months?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

4 months? Co-op?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd recommend that you talk to Scholz if you want to leave your shrimplets for 4 months with little care. He's created some very easy, self-sustaining setups (that don't even need filters). It seems that he puts in some Oak leaves to create mulm, and plants the tank quite heavily, with lots of floating plants, ferns, etc. If you put your lights on a timer, the shrimp can survive quite a long time on the algae and infusoria in the tank. The plants, including floating plants, seem quite important, though. 

If you're leaving the tank for 4 months, I think that you would do best with a tank that didn't depend on a well-maintained filter (in case the power went out). You have shrimplets in a 10 gallon tank, so it should be pretty easy. But you can also move them into a smaller container and take them to someone's house.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

4 month co-op it is!
I guess I'll add more floating plants in my 10g tank. I do have a timer for the light. I'll get my brother to keep an eye on it in case of power outages. I wonder if i can get away with just topping up the tank every months over the 4 months.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother just does top offs, he doesn't do water changes and his community of PFR's are thriving.


----------

